# Superior Semen Works Spring Collection and Sale



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Geoff and Nancy has posted this. Thought someone might be interested in it.

Good Afternoon Everyone,

Superior Semen Works will be offering 10-30% off all
semen sales starting today and running through March
31st. Our sale will give you the opportunity to
introduce the top genetics in the country to your
breeding program.

Listed below is a sample of what you will find when
you visit us online at
http://www.superiorsemenworks.com.

Gauge genetics: Uncle Doc #B844, Vindicator #B747,
Cash Reward #B698, Total Damage
#B634
Gunsmoke genetics:2DOX RRD T617 (DOC) #B817
Remington genetics:CEO1 Lethal Weapon #B813, RRD P660
IKE #B343, Remfire #B473,
Cannon genetics: 2DOX/AABG Bold Rush #B828
Topbrass genetics: DCW Bo-Jangle #B745
EGGS genetics: DCW Cobra #B407,DER R202 "Outlaw"
B408,EGGScelerate #B69, JRRJ
Southern Belle's Storm #B330, BMW
Rio ORO #B206,DER War Paint #B436
JRP TY genetics: JRP Neurton #B589, Windy Hills
Duster
#B459, TY II #B846

We are putting together our Spring Collection Tour
now. If you have bucks that you would like to have
collected by Superior Semen Works and they will be
actively breeding please let us know and we will find
a collection stop closest to you.

We continue to carry a complete line of artificial
insemination supplies and liquid nitrogen tanks. Check
with us before you buy!

Thank you for your time and we hope you all have a
good weekend.
Take Care
Sincerely,
Geoff and Nancy Masterman
Superior Semen Works
42 Good Hope Church Road
Adamsville TN 38310
cell#603-512-5546

Geoff and Nancy Masterman
Superior Semen Works
Bucyrus OH
603 512 5546 Cell


----------

